# How often?



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How often do you brag about your spouse or partner on social media sites?
I have noticed my sister has been bragging about her love for husband way more
than usual here lately. They have had a rocky relationship for a long time, but one thing
that's odd to me is, she mentions his full name in every post about her wonderful love for
him. Well most people on her FB page know him,so not sure why she's gotta mention his full
name. Maybe she's trying to prove something who knows. How often do you brag and is it 
necessary if you truly feel the way you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I always find it weird and awkward when people do it, or at least when they do it regularly -- maybe an anniversary post is ok once in a while. Like I sometimes think "who are you trying to convince?"

I never do it, but my wife is kind of a no-BS person, and I think if she saw that kind of post, she'd think I felt guilty about something.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I do it sometimes, and I have a friend (in the middle of a nasty divorce from a POSWH) who responded like you, Calla, and went further: she sent me a message with only a link to Stockholm Syndrome.

She's also no longer my friend.

Your sis can also backspace once on FB to delete his last name yet still tag him. FYI


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't use social media sites much, and rarely if ever post anything. I do use forum sites such as this, where anonymity is pretty much assured. I'll "brag" when it's warranted - not everyone's experiences in relationships and marriage are negative!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

FB puts the whole name in when you start to type the name so it can link the post to the person being mentioned. Your sister isn't doing anything odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Holland said:


> FB puts the whole name in when you start to type the name so it can link the post to the person being mentioned. Your sister isn't doing anything odd.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not being tagged or linked.He deleted his account or deactivated it about a week before 
all the posts she's put up. Prior to all of that her posts where about how she can't take 
it anymore and she will find out the truth. Now these posts she's putting up. I'm sure I will 
talk to her at some point, we"re not real close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds a little odd especially if she's not been doing it now all of a sudden she is. With her husband deactivating his account prior and her saying
she's going to find out the truth almost sounds as if something was happening. Perhaps she's trying to convince someone out there who maybe was 
talking to or interested in her husband. That's kinda how it comes across. If she was tagging him in her posts that's one thing but that's not what's she's doing
since he doesn't have an account. For me doing it on an occasion I could see, all the time all of a sudden, odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The only place online I might 'brag' about him is here, within the context of a marriage forum. But each to their own. 

Otherwise it's verbally to him, or in front of him to others. It's not really a conscious thing, it's in conversation as recognition and admiration of him. Or when I was a bit tipsy at his birthday celebration and in the moment decided to tap a wine glass with my fork and make a speech about how wonderful he is. All class, that's me baby.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I think my question back to you CallaLilly, is if that's what she wants to share for whatever reason, why does it concern you?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate to say this but most of the women I know that always praise their husbands on facebook end up getting divorced. Its just not something happy couples do. Its as though they are trying to convince themselves.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I think my question back to you CallaLilly, is if that's what she wants to share for whatever reason, why does it concern you?


I guess it doesn't really concern me, but its a question just like any other on here. Also, even though we are not that close, I still want things to work out for her in her marriage. Ever since shes been married its been rocky, never known her to all of a sudden brag about her husband. And yes its possible shes turned over a new leaf and things may be working out, but I get that gut instinct maybe not. That is all.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> I hate to say this but most of the women I know that always praise their husbands on facebook end up getting divorced. Its just not something happy couples do. Its as though they are trying to convince themselves.


One of the other things I noticed was someone made a comment to her, and it wasn't a negative one or anything, but her response was, "thanks I love my husband and what better way to let him know than on FB! He isn't even on FB, maybe shes letting him read her posts. To her response I was thinking to myself, maybe a better way to let him know is in real life.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Just from the things you have described... Doing this all of a sudden, mentioning his full name in the statuses other than just saying husband, and not being tagged since the account was deactivated prior, saying she was tired of all of this and wanted to know the truth, and what better way to let him know how she feels than on FB (which that one sticks out the most to me), it sounds like there is a point to prove to someone on FB, and its not her husband. The bragging will more than likely come to a halt as quickly as it started once she gets her point across to whoever.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure I'm generalizing but I find that people that brag on FB or trying to convince themselves as much or more so than other people. And yes it's possible she's trying to get her point across to someone that's for sure.


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my relatives had an affair and there was a lot of FB'ing going on between the two. Very few people ever knew about it. Later, once that ended and the marriage salvaged, she started doing this exact thing, regularly mentioning her husband and declaring her love for him in various ways. I have always felt it was either a message to the other guy (in case he was lurking on her page)...or a way to help make her husband feel secure with her continuing to participate on FB. 

She is the only person in the past few years I've ever seen do this type of thing. Perhaps your sister has some similar reason? Just a thought.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

My wife says nice things about me on facebook: should I be worried?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

ExiledBayStater said:


> My wife says nice things about me on facebook: should I be worried?


Not unless there's been unusual things going on and/or it's a sudden thing. There's nothing wrong with praising your spouse, but in excess 
or to try to convince another person or even yourself you"re happy when that may not be the case, then yeah that might be cause for concern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautiful_seclusion (Oct 22, 2013)

I've always found excessive bragging on fb to be annoying and usually a sign of insecurity in the relationship for some reason. There are some super affectionate people that just do it all the time, but it being so sudden I'd say suggests she's insecure or overcompensating in regards to the relationship for some reason.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Heartsbeating said*: The only place online I might 'brag' about him is here, within the context of a marriage forum. But each to their own.


 This is how I am as well....
I only post on my FB wall about once a month ..... and only praise the husband generally one day a year - *on our Anniversary*... I do allow my feelings to sap for a couple sentences ...I let the heart flow...

I have a GF who has shared openly with me about her marriage, she has denied her husband sex to the point of his crying in the past....once sitting in her living room while they got into an argument how he ignores her needs....and he was saying "What about me" back to her..it got a little heated and me & the husband wanted to crawl out the door... that was awkward [email protected]# .. ..yet I've caught a # of gushing FB posts on her man... 

It's not all peaches & cream as it sounds...to the point he might laugh at it..if he read it ...but pretty sure he doesn't bother with FB. 

So I don't know, I don't read the FB news feed much....I much prefer forums... I think people let it all hang out here more so ~ the good, the bad & the ugly.


----------



## onestepatatime (Oct 23, 2013)

Hubby and I were extra loving when we were getting our marriage back on track after his EA. This included facebook. So yeah, as someone mentioned, there was insecurity there and happy couples don't do that. I would say something has happened for your sister to do that. We don't now that we are back on track.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

The only people I know who 'gush' on FB about each other are the people in insecure relationships. Most of which have ended in break ups.

Secure happy people have better things to do with their time than advertise their 'perfect relationship' on the internet.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

beautiful_seclusion said:


> I've always found excessive bragging on fb to be annoying and usually a sign of insecurity in the relationship for some reason. There are some super affectionate people that just do it all the time, but it being so sudden I'd say suggests she's insecure or overcompensating in regards to the relationship for some reason.


There are some happy and real positive people, who aren't trying to bring others down when they speak positively about their loved ones.

I know it's a common occurence to have a negative drama circle where the spouse never does right and the friends join in on the tear down, if you came out there sunny and positive and happy about your husband, your homelife and your kids they will "piss in your cheerios", they don't want to hear that overly excited "bragging".


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Whenever I see people gushing or bragging on their spouse on FB I feel more than a twinge of jealousy. My wife has never ever done this. Not even close. I've even mentioned to her that it bothers me that I see other wives talking about how great their husband is or how much they love him, and yet I get nothing. Not even on our anniversary. The whole thing is a let down.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> I'm sure I'm generalizing but I find that people that brag on FB or trying to convince themselves as much or more so than other people. And yes it's possible she's trying to get her point across to someone that's for sure.


It may be my cynical nature, but agree 100%


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I always thought it was odd to see a person talk about how wonderful their spouse is, but yet their spouse never reciprocated that. 
They never did it back, it was just always the one spouse. Then again maybe that spouse just doesn't like to do that on a public site who
knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Whenever I see people gushing or bragging on their spouse on FB I feel more than a twinge of jealousy. My wife has never ever done this. Not even close. I've even mentioned to her that it bothers me that I see other wives talking about how great their husband is or how much they love him, and yet I get nothing. Not even on our anniversary. The whole thing is a let down.


But does she gush about you privately? I'm absolutely crazy about my H but not overly demonstrative in public, so wouldn't gush about him on a social media site like FB, it's not my thing....(I have gushed about him on here, though he doesn't read my posts) Isn't it possible this could be your wife as well? Just got me wondering if my H is bothered, though I don't think he is. And if he was bothered, not sure I could still do it....I'm not much of a broadcaster, I'd rather up the attention on our own at home if he had an issue.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No she doesn't show outward signs like that. I think it makes her feel awkward. Basically if I want to feel good about myself it's going to have to come from within.


----------

